# just watched The Travel Channel HD, but some programs are stretch-o-vision,



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

/B]


----------



## Redlinetire (Jul 24, 2007)

bluemoose said:


> Is this caused by the *network* or the *local cable company*? When(and if)
> *DirecTV* starts carrying The Travel Channel HD, will it look the same?
> 
> Thanks!


Uhh...you tell us. You're the one with the channel! And cable. :lol:

But truthfully, I don't know of any cable system that changes content on the fly for a national channel. That's how they're sending it and that's how you'll see it on DirecTV.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

Ordered cable TV just for the travel channel HD. :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thread moved... as this is not a DirecTV issue...

But one of content with the content provider.


----------

